# Extreme Cowboy Race!



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

OK, minus the "extreme," "cowboy," and "race" parts. But it was still fun. 

This was last Saturday's event at the training/boarding facility down the road. Nice people; nice place. They worked really hard to put this UHCA show together, with no help or guidance from the organization (and therefore no advertising).

Pics didn't turn out too great, so you get to see the pseudo-highlights and the LOL's.

Obstacles included:

Go down wooden stairs

Cross over a tarp on the ground

Go through a tarp tunnel










Go over/through the "deadfall"










Back 20-ish feet uphill

Go over and across a wooden bridge and down some steep steps

Go over a teeter-totter










Raise a banner by pulling a string with lever in a tree

Cross through streamers and noodles









(love this photo!)

Sidepass in, get a raincoat out of the mailbox, rub it on your horse, replace it, and sidepass out










Go down some rough logs/steps










Rotate a "merry-go-round"/gate










Drag some noisy milk jugs










Carry a flag (and take a dump)










Admittedly, there were only four entries in the open class, but all were good riders on broke horses. I think I was the slowest-moving of the bunch (never breaking a slow jog), but I was also the only one who didn't break the time limit on any of the obstacles (with only one minor and brief refusal on the side-passing part). I won, and recouped a little over half my overpriced entry fee!









But I had fun, and was proud of my horse. Got a lot of nice comments and offers to buy Brandy...


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Hey, having fun is the most important part. Looks like you and Brandy did a great job, wonderful pictures .


----------



## gaelgirl (Mar 3, 2011)

Love your pics! That sounds like a blast,glad you had fun.


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Great pics!!! Looks like so much fun  Def something I want to do with my guy when he is "of age" LOL


----------



## SMCLeenie (Mar 3, 2011)

Congrats on your win, I love your pics!


----------



## sitbacnroc (Mar 3, 2010)

You two look great! Your horse is adorable


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

I dunno man, that sounds pretty extreme to me! That's a LOT of pretty funky awesome obstacles to navigate! About the only thing you guys don't have is a ravine of mud!

Wicked pics, I would love to do that, looks like a blast!


----------



## Sophie19 (Apr 13, 2009)

That teeter totter would have been the end of me and Hershey. Looks like a fun event. Congrats on the win.


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

Looks fun. We've been talking about putting up an obstacle course in the back lot.
You just gave me a bunch of ideas.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Looks like lots of fun! Good job! Add a mounted shooting course & some cows to pen and that would be my dream event


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

Thanks everyone! I did have fun, and was proud of my horse (the last time we did one of these--a very toned-down, lame, awful version--I nearly got a concussion unloading the horse from the trailer when she freaked out, pulled back, and bonked my head into the door a few times). I'm lucky that this neat-o course belongs to my hardworking new neighbors.


----------

